# Quick question for AFP police check inquiry (Alias)



## Mr Wombat (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi folks,

Today I received a mail from DIBP regarding our 309/100 visa asking my wife (Australian sponsor) to provide an AFP which we seemed to have forgotten because we thought it said "may have to provide" not "must provide". Stupid it seems but we have to deal with it now. I am happy I heard from them after around 5-6 months already.

Now we have 28 days to answer and we want to sort this out now asap.

In their mail they specifically mentioned that we should include the alias of my wife as she uses an English name but in her official documents she has a Chinese name.

Their wording:
*Australian police check (include your alias name family name, alias)*

My question is now to the online form of the AFP. Should she enter her name in the field OTHER GIVEN NAME or will there be other options to fill in the alias later? As we need to print and sign the concent form and don't want to lose time or do sth wrong I would appreciate any feedback and clarification on this.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

There's an option to fill in an alias later in the form. I suppose you've found it by now!


----------



## Mr Wombat (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks a lot for that reassurance!

I didn't continue yet because I am just printing the form and let my wife sign later today in order to continue so I didn't proceed.

Didn't want to lose a day in the process by doing a mistake.

Much appreciated.


----------



## tapxe (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr Wombat said:


> Thanks a lot for that reassurance!
> 
> I didn't continue yet because I am just printing the form and let my wife sign later today in order to continue so I didn't proceed.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr Wombat,

I just had the exactly same situation that: I thought the name in all my legal documents I've provided is the name on my passport. However, after 5 months, DIBP came back and said I need to provide the police clearance for my passport name and an alias name, which they found in my current employment contract. Apparently, my brilliant HR team used my anglicised alias name 3 years ago by calling me Dear XXX, instead of my passport name.

May I know apart from the clearance from AFP, did DIBP asked your wife to provide home country's clearance on her English name?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mr Wombat (Jan 11, 2017)

tapxe said:


> Hi Mr Wombat,
> 
> I just had the exactly same situation that: I thought the name in all my legal documents I've provided is the name on my passport. However, after 5 months, DIBP came back and said I need to provide the police clearance for my passport name and an alias name, which they found in my current employment contract. Apparently, my brilliant HR team used my anglicised alias name 3 years ago by calling me Dear XXX, instead of my passport name.
> 
> ...


We simply forgot about it because we thought it will only be maybe requiered. I was of the opinion that it wasnt necessary for Citizens unless asked to provide. Seems I read wrong or they changed the rules and are stricter now. No idea??

They asked exactly how I quoted. Chinese name (pinying) plus English Alias.

Thats all they said


----------



## tapxe (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr Wombat said:


> We simply forgot about it because we thought it will only be maybe requiered. I was of the opinion that it wasnt necessary for Citizens unless asked to provide. Seems I read wrong or they changed the rules and are stricter now. No idea??
> 
> They asked exactly how I quoted. Chinese name (pinying) plus English Alias.
> 
> Thats all they said


Thanks for the prompt response

I get it now that your wife is the Australian citizen and is your sponsor. So in this case, she needs to get police certificate for Chinese name plus known English alias from AFP. It looks like she does not need to provide the certificate from another country..

Nevertheless, thanks for the information.


----------



## bee14 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mr Wombat said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Today I received a mail from DIBP regarding our 309/100 visa asking my wife (Australian sponsor) to provide an AFP which we seemed to have forgotten because we thought it said "may have to provide" not "must provide". Stupid it seems but we have to deal with it now. I am happy I heard from them after around 5-6 months already.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly you can do add other names after signing it and uploading it. Other given name usually means like middle name. I was even able to add two more names I was known by and two I still am known by. On the police clearance it will list all the names. So in my case I have three different name listed: my first name + middle name with my new surname, my first name + middle name with my maiden name, my first name + middle name on another legal document from another country.


----------



## tapxe (Nov 21, 2017)

bee14 said:


> If I remember correctly you can do add other names after signing it and uploading it. Other given name usually means like middle name. I was even able to add two more names I was known by and two I still am known by. On the police clearance it will list all the names. So in my case I have three different name listed: my first name + middle name with my new surname, my first name + middle name with my maiden name, my first name + middle name on another legal document from another country.


Thanks a lot for the explanation. In your case, I assume all 3 names are or were legal names, which means you have papers to support, am I right?

In my case, this alias name is only used within the company for convenience purpose, not used in any IDs of mine and unknown to any person outside the company. I thought the alias as the nickname similar like the email address name or forum name... Therefore I am surprised the DIBP is asking for police clearance for this alias name. If I leave current company in the future, i have no evidence this alias name is me.


----------



## Mr Wombat (Jan 11, 2017)

I just re-checked thr wording on the homepage and there it states the following:

*Sponsors must provide an Australian Police Certificate or proof (email confirmation or receipt) that they have applied for a National Police Check*.

So is a simple proof that we have applied for it yesterday now enough or not?

I assumed I need to wait until we receive the final document back as the mail from DIBP didn't state that option.

Anyone knows?


----------



## bee14 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mr Wombat said:


> I just re-checked thr wording on the homepage and there it states the following:
> 
> *Sponsors must provide an Australian Police Certificate or proof (email confirmation or receipt) that they have applied for a National Police Check*.
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure but the Police Clearance arrives really quickly. A couple of days unless you live in the outback. A couple of years ago I ordered it from Germany. I had in my letter box in Germany after one week of applying. Can you wait for a few more days to upload it? If not, then give them the email proof that you applied for it.


----------



## bee14 (Dec 13, 2014)

tapxe said:


> Thanks a lot for the explanation. In your case, I assume all 3 names are or were legal names, which means you have papers to support, am I right?
> 
> In my case, this alias name is only used within the company for convenience purpose, not used in any IDs of mine and unknown to any person outside the company. I thought the alias as the nickname similar like the email address name or forum name... Therefore I am surprised the DIBP is asking for police clearance for this alias name. If I leave current company in the future, i have no evidence this alias name is me.


Yes, they are/ were all legal names and I have documents to proof it. On a German passport you can have an alias name added. So in this case you will have proof too. I think in your case, they may ask for it because Asian people tend to choose an English name. How about you write a short explanation about your alias name and then upload it?

My legal names are a bit complicated too. I have no proof that my first legal name was changed. I only have a document stating my second legal name but my first one does not appear on it. So I wrote a statement explaining why this is and stated there was a German law that was used back in 1980's to legally change the spelling of my first names. Immigration didn't ask me any further questions and approved PMV and then 820 partner visa.


----------



## Mr Wombat (Jan 11, 2017)

bee14 said:


> I'm not really sure but the Police Clearance arrives really quickly. A couple of days unless you live in the outback. A couple of years ago I ordered it from Germany. I had in my letter box in Germany after one week of applying. Can you wait for a few more days to upload it? If not, then give them the email proof that you applied for it.


It seems I wont be as lucky as you. We have been informed yesterday that the document is ready and will be send out. Estimated arrival time is 10-20 working days. I first thought I didn't read correctly.

In this case there is no way to receive it in time so I will send the reply next week that it is delayed and attach the confirmation letters.

What will happen in that case? Will they extend the 28 days or what?


----------

